# Food Safety News Thu 10/8/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 8, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 10/8/2020 4:03 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Imported frozen berries suspected in hepatitis A outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 08, 2020 12:05 am Officials in Sweden and Denmark are investigating a hepatitis A outbreak with frozen imported berries suspected to be the source of infection. Since mid-July, nine patients with the same type of hepatitis A virus have been reported from five different regions in Sweden. The latest patient fell ill on Sept. 18. Six women and three... Continue Reading

*USDA collects comments on organic changes, moving on to final rule*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 08, 2020 12:03 am Major players like the Produce Marketing Association, the United Fresh Produce Association, and Western Growers went on record in support of new organic regulations just before an official comment period ended on Oct. 5. Advancing to the final rule writing phase also appears to have the support of the broader organic community. USDA’s Agricultural Marketing... Continue Reading

*German agency warns of Listeria risk in fish*
By News Desk on Oct 08, 2020 12:01 am A German risk assessment agency has advised vulnerable people only to eat fish and seafood that has been thoroughly cooked because of the risk of listeriosis. The German Federal Institute for Risk Assessment (BfR) told people with an increased risk of developing listeriosis that they do not need to avoid it but should only eat... Continue Reading

*Eagle Produce cantaloupe recalled at Meijer stores for Salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Oct 07, 2020 02:44 pm Grand Rapids, MI-based Meijer, in conjunction with Eagle Produce,LLC in Aguila, AZ., today announced the recall of whole cantaloupes and some cut cantaloupe fruit trays and bowls. The recall is part of a sampling investigation by the Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development and is due to the potential risk of Salmonella. The multi-state... Continue Reading


----------



## agaffer (Oct 8, 2020)

That's why I never drive to Sweden, Germany, or Grand Rapids for dinner.


----------

